# Ex-Lab Rat,Mouse Breeding Cages, Various types on E Bay



## justask4snake

I hope this is useful to you all,
As I have lots of Ex-Lab Rat & Mouse Breeding cages for sale, all come with the correct water bottles.
They are Listed on my brothers E Bay account. edmund_34, just search for LABORATORY BREEDING CAGE FOR RATS, HAMSTERS, & GERBILS.
Or drop me a line
Cheers


----------



## Carol

How much?


----------



## justask4snake

Hi, the detailed prices are on my brothers E Bay page, they range from £15 to £27 depending on the type of cage you are interested in, cheers


----------



## pjlucy

Must say we saw these yesterday and they are fantastic, The price is excellent.

If breeding rodents I would highly recommend buying these.


leila


----------



## Herp_boi

pm's sent mate : victory:


----------



## justask4snake

Thank you very much Leila, I hope the new breeders love their new home, 

:thumb:

Just so you know, the listings on E-bay have all ended now, Eddie will be listing more next week, he is sourcing better posting prices and boxes.
Cheers Alex


----------



## pjlucy

justask4snake said:


> Thank you very much Leila, I hope the new breeders love their new home,
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Just so you know, the listings on E-bay have all ended now, Eddie will be listing more next week, he is sourcing better posting prices and boxes.
> Cheers Alex


 
welcome alex and please answer your text message :lol2:


----------



## James 'snakeman'

*Mice breeder cages?*

Evening, I am interested in purchasing some cages please could you forward me some prices inc. P+P
Cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## justask4snake

*The cages have been listed again*

Hello, the cages have been listed, they start at £6 and go up to £15
Have a search on e bay for Item number: 200249829789
Or search for Breeding Cages in pet supplies, edmund_34 is my brothers e bay name
Cheers


----------



## lwescott

Just to be cheeky and nosey!:2thumb:
Where did you get them from, they are really good prices.


----------



## justask4snake

Hi, I bought them new from NKP years ago


----------



## brian

You have a pm thanks........


----------



## enchantika

HI mate,

left message on ebay, may i ask you to contact me as i am interested in the boxes in the top picture, thank you

Roy


----------

